# The old man and the sea...



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Have you read that story? (Of E. Hemingway)
I'm trying to figure out what E. Hemingway wanted to tell through that story....
Any idea?
Thanks


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

He was trying to tell you to buy your fish at the market!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Really? A sword fish is too big for my tank


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

*lol*....sorry max, couldn't help but be a smartass. I had to read that book myself almost twenty years ago. I remeber it being a dreadfully long read, wishing he would cut the line already. There is supposed to be a signifigance to the fish and struggle, but it has been so long since I read it and discussed it, I don't really remember.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

OK, never mind!  I've just read it yesterday
Well For my own opinion, the book should tell the human's patience and the good thing of working. It also describe the beauty of the sea and the nature...
How about you?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

that sounds right to me, max


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Never give up no matter what the stakes are!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I really think that "the old man and the sea" is the book that I understand the most out off Hemingway's novels. Others like "the sun also rises" or "for whom the bell tolls" I just can't reallu understand inside out. But I love reading them anyway.
Has anybody read his short stories?
Thanks


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I haven't read any short stories of his, But "Farewell to Arms" was a pretty good book. Of course, again, I read that almost 20 years ago, and my memory of the story is somewhat hazy.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Right okay!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

if your into fantasy books id recommend Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series. There are 10 novels and they're all about 1000 pages long. Im currently on the sixth and have read all these right after each other and am not bored with it. A very good series to say the least.


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

I was an English major and to this day reach for a Hemingway if I am having trouble sleeping.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Ownager2004!  I'll try when I have a chance! You know, it's a hard thing to buy books here.


> was an English major and to this day reach for a Hemingway if I am having trouble sleeping.


Well atltk, I read Hemingway and have sleeping troubles!  I just can't close the book until I'm too tired or mom gets mad ha ha  It should be 3~4 AM
Ah... by the way, you can visit my library idex (a small library ):
http://maxpayneoflhp.bravehost.com/mylibrary.htm
PS: The sit is underconstruction and it'll take a while to load the page above! 
Thanks


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

worst.........book.......EVER!!!! i HATED that book. i didn't even finish reading it, i just skimmed and fell alseep in class when we had to watch the movie. hated it......i do not understand how on EARTH he could win a pulitzer for that boring piece of pointless dribble.......


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

hehe i had it read to me in fifth grade. all i remember was that it was really short and that he caught a marlin...and the only reason i remembered that it because the marlins are my favorite baseball team. any1else like the marlins??? the florida marlins??? u know, dontrelle willis, 7-0<-----best record in the majors!!! anyway, i went a little off topic. for the little bit i got out of it though, i thought it was a pretty good book. and believe me i got VERY LITTLE out of it. i just seem to find it really boring to have a teacher read you a book... as a result, i fell asleep a couple of times... lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

He he Celeste, you really didn't like it! That will be what I'll stick to as Hemingway's most distinguished book. I myself saw that the book is not very interesting. But teachers here just won't know that. However, I think that his other novels are good! Why don't they introduce to us? :S?
By the way, some , well most, of his novels are very difficult to understand. But his writings are considered "simple" and "normal" here by the Vietnamese teachers here ?!? I don't know if they've read them...


----------

